# Who is growing Centennial hops?



## Belgrave Brewer (9/11/16)

Hi all,

If you are growing Centennial hops here in Australia, can you please let me know what your experience has been with them. I've heard rumours that they don't grow well here, but have not seen any evidence of this. Would love first hand experience.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## bigj (14/11/16)

Do you have cent rhizomes? Never seen it available here


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (15/11/16)

bigj said:


> Do you have cent rhizomes? Never seen it available here


Yes, I bought 5 over winter. There's not a lot of it around yet.


----------



## bigj (17/11/16)

Good stuff. How are they going? I planted a Mt hood and a nugget this year. First time growing. The Mt hood took off but I think I got a dud nugget rhizome or I made rookie error somewhere 
Maybe I can buy a rhizome off you next season. Awesome hop.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (19/11/16)

bigj said:


> Good stuff. How are they going? I planted a Mt hood and a nugget this year. First time growing. The Mt hood took off but I think I got a dud nugget rhizome or I made rookie error somewhere
> Maybe I can buy a rhizome off you next season. Awesome hop.


We'll have to see how I go. I'm wanting to turn these 2 Centennial into 60 for next year. I'll be taking lots of cuttings and pray for a good strike rate.


----------



## Brewhart (2/12/16)

Hey BB can you tell us where to buy Centennial rhizomes?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (3/12/16)

Brewhart said:


> Hey BB can you tell us where to buy Centennial rhizomes?


I bought them off someone here on AHB. A little late in the year to buy rhizomes, but they'll be up for sale again from around June onwards.


----------



## bigj (5/5/17)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> I bought them off someone here on AHB. A little late in the year to buy rhizomes, but they'll be up for sale again from around June onwards.


How did your rhizomes go? Will you be selling cuttings?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/5/17)

bigj said:


> How did your rhizomes go? Will you be selling cuttings?


Considering how terrible of a growing season it was for first year plants, they went ok. I ended up with about 5kg wet from 3 plants. They smelled amazing when picking.


----------



## kaiserben (10/5/17)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> We'll have to see how I go. I'm wanting to turn these 2 Centennial into 60 for next year. I'll be taking lots of cuttings and pray for a good strike rate.


What sort of strike rate do you usually get? (and how did you go this year, considering the terrible growing season?)

Obviously I'm at a smaller scale, but I took about 20 cuttings and 6 of those took. After potting those 6 one has rotted away (possibly over-watered?), so now I'm left with 5 healthy plants. 

I guess I'm wondering if 5 or 6/20 is about as good as I should expect.


----------



## mtb (10/5/17)

I will trade my left nut (or money) for a few Centennial rhizomes


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/5/17)

kaiserben said:


> What sort of strike rate do you usually get? (and how did you go this year, considering the terrible growing season?)
> 
> Obviously I'm at a smaller scale, but I took about 20 cuttings and 6 of those took. After potting those 6 one has rotted away (possibly over-watered?), so now I'm left with 5 healthy plants.
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if 5 or 6/20 is about as good as I should expect.


I have not done any cuttings yet, but 25% success rate is about right from what I've heard.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/5/17)

mtb said:


> I will trade my left nut (or money) for a few Centennial rhizomes


I'm going to dig up, cut into rhizomes and plant all of them this year, but I'll bury some runners for rhizomes for next year.


----------



## mtb (10/5/17)

Thanks mate


----------

